# [UPDATE] TIA-Portal



## rostiger Nagel (17 Juli 2012)

Es gibt mal wieder ein HF zum TIA-Portal
SP2-HF4 http://support.automation.siemens.com/WW/view/de/58112582


----------



## winnman (17 Juli 2012)

Ich liebe TIA :sw3:


----------



## rostiger Nagel (17 Juli 2012)

Was mir aufgefallen ist, im jeden HF wurde am SCL Editor rumgeschraubt.
Da muß es wohl gewaltig Klemmen.


----------



## Markus Rupp (18 Juli 2012)

der scl-editor, sagen wir es mal so, der schafft es tatsächlich sich selbst in die luft zu jagen, und all den code den man damit produziert gleich mit. hatte da mit siemens schon die tollsten diskussionen drüber. mal sehen ob es jetzt wirklich besser geworden ist oder ob sie nur wieder die falten retuschieren


----------



## Markus Rupp (19 Juli 2012)

Habe heute ne Meldung von Siemens bekommen.
Zuerst das Problem:
Beim setzen der Steuerungsdiagnosse zur Projektierung im WinCC stürzt das TIA-Portal ab, nach einem neustart wurden die Parameter nicht übernommen.

Siemens schrieb heute das dieses Problem nun behoben sei. Cool finde ich das man sowas in keiner ReadMe oder Beschreibung findet


----------



## vollmi (19 Juli 2012)

Rupp schrieb:


> Cool finde ich das man sowas in keiner ReadMe oder Beschreibung findet



Och diese Infos die öfters untern Tisch fallen sind bei Siemens halt Stand der Dinge.
Versuch mal WinCC flex 2008 SP3 auf einem HP Notebook zu installieren. Da gehörte eigentlich auch ein grosser roter Aufkleber über die DVD.


----------



## Schnick und Schnack (19 Juli 2012)

Rupp schrieb:


> der *scl-editor,* sagen wir es mal so, der schafft es tatsächlich sich selbst in die luft zu jagen, *und all den code den man damit produziert gleich mit*. hatte da mit siemens schon die tollsten diskussionen drüber. mal sehen ob es jetzt wirklich besser geworden ist oder ob sie nur wieder die falten retuschieren



Des Problem hab ich glaub gerade... :sb5:


----------



## Markus Rupp (19 Juli 2012)

siemens kann den code retten, man selbst aber nicht, siemens kann auch NICHT sagen was man tun kann um solch ein problem zu vermeiden.


----------



## Schnick und Schnack (19 Juli 2012)

Hab das Projekt an Siemens gemailt.
Hatte es schon einige male. Meist bei kleineren Bausteinen, habs als Kinderkrankheit gesehen und den Baustein schnell neu geschrieben. 
Aber ist schon mühsam. Ich hoff sie kriegens wieder hin.....
_
(Haste ne Idee wie man diesen Effekt vermeiden kann?)_
Hab zuerst gedacht es liegt am zippen, da man das Projekt ja manuell (de-)archivieren muss. 
Aber hatte es jetzt auch ohne zippen.

Edit:
Ich seh nur die Möglichkeit, bei jedem Baustein jeweils den Code extern ablegen (txt o.ä.), falls er wieder mal abschmiert....

Edit 2:
Sorry, dein Post beim schreiben vergessen...
Hast in demfall auch keine Idee....


----------



## Markus Rupp (20 Juli 2012)

ne, aber das mit der ext. quelle find ich gut. das würde auch revisionierung erleichtern. wenn das beim tia nicht immer alles so umständlich wäre


----------



## Schnick und Schnack (20 Juli 2012)

Yesssssss
Ich konnt den Bautein retten.
Ich hab mir nochmals nen Kopf über die Sache mit den externen Quellen gemacht.
Folgendes  Vorgehen führt offenbar zum Erfolg. Habs noch auf keiner CPU oder so  getestet aber er lässt sich öffnen und übersetzen.

- Rechtsclick auf "Problembaustein" --> "Als Text kopieren"
-  Text aus Zwischenablage in ein txt einfügen und das File unter einem  beliebigen Namen ablegen (Filename egal da Bausteinname ja im Code  steht)
- Dateiendung von .txt in .scl ändern
- Das File via TIA-Portal über externe Quellen importieren
- Rechtsclick auf das File im TIA-Portal und "Bausteine generieren" wählen
-  Der "compiler" spuckt nun die Fehlermeldung aus. Basierend darauf kann  im File welches importiert wurde mit dem Windows-Editor der Fehler  behoben werden
  und die datei neu importiert werden. Nochmals Bausteine erstellen und dann sollte es klappen. 

Evtl wird der Fehler ja bereits beim Erstellen des Files bemerkt wenn man den Code kurz überfliegt.
Bei mir wars ein Timer, bei welchem es mir die Parameter vernagelt hat.
Anstelle von In und PT usw stand da was von Formal...
Ändern und siehe da..... es klappt.

Evtl. gehts noch einfacher. 
Das ist lediglich mein aktueller Stand.

Gruss


----------



## Markus Rupp (20 Juli 2012)

Gute Sache, vielen Dank, so werde ich in Zukunft deutlich weniger Bauchschmerzen mit SCL haben


----------



## Schnick und Schnack (20 Juli 2012)

So wars falsch....


```
#Zeit_Step(FORMAL_0:= #x_Step_OK,
                FORMAL_1:=#t_StepPause);
```


Habs dann auf so geändert...



```
#Zeit_Step(in:= #x_Step_OK,
                pt:=#t_StepPause);
```


Und der Baustein war wieder in Ordnung....
Muss keine Patentlösung sein aber scheint zu klappen.

Gruss


----------



## Markus Rupp (20 Juli 2012)

Jo das sollte man auf jeden Fall wissen, das dies eine möglichkeit ist seine Haut zu retten und etwas ruhiger zu schlafen


----------



## rr_zx (3 August 2012)

Leider funktioniert es so bei mir auch nicht. Sobald ich "als Text kopieren" anklicke stürzt das Tia-Portal ab. 
Wollte nur noch eine kleine Änderung programmieren und muss am Montag auf die IBS der Anlage. Somit ist der Samstag auch gerettet.

Ich verstehe nicht wie Siemens das Tia-Portal so auf den Markt bringen kann! Dieser Fehler scheint es ja oft zu geben.
Bei uns ist er schon in drei verschieden Projekten aufgetretten.
Hat jemand schon eine weitere Lösung für dieses Problem?

Und ich habe HF4 installiert.

Gruss


----------



## rostiger Nagel (3 August 2012)

rr_zx schrieb:


> Ich verstehe nicht wie Siemens das Tia-Portal so auf den Markt bringen kann! Dieser Fehler scheint es ja oft zu geben.



Das TIA Portal lenkt von anderen Problemen, bei Step 7 bzw  WinCCflexibel ab und natürlich andersherum.


----------

